

Show HN: Flask Foundation, A Best Practices Template For Your Flask App - jackstouffer
https://github.com/JackStouffer/Flask-Foundation

======
clebio
I, for one, think this is a phenomenal idea. Tip o' the hat to you sir. I'll
be digging into it soon.

